# Sergeant Michael King



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Michael King 
*University City Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Friday, October 31, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 31, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* At large
Sergeant Michael King was shot and killed as he sat in his patrol car at the intersection of Leland Avenue and Delmar Boulevard. A known criminal approached his vehicle on foot and opened fire without warning, fatally wounding Sergeant King.

The suspect fled the scene in a vehicle and remains at large.

Sergeant King is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
University City Police Department
6801 Delmar Boulevard
University City, MO 63130

Phone: (314) 505-8652

_*Please contact the University City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

